# iPad App Problem, any suggestions?



## lukewind (Jan 18, 2011)

I downloaded the Tivo ipad app late last night and it setup very easily and I was using it for quite a while. I try to use it today and I get an error saying I need to restart my Tivo for the app to work. So I do this, several times...and nothing changes. I talk online with Tivo support and they tell me to connect directly with an ethernet cable, which I do, but still the app will not work. I have even erased the app and redownloaded it. Still nothing is working.

I am using an Apple Airport Extreme Wireless N router. Any suggestions on what could solve this issue?

Thanks!


----------



## Bgraham34 (Aug 15, 2010)

I am having the same problem, still not working.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Did you enable Network Remote Control?

Messages & Settings -> Settings -> Remote, CableCARD, & Devices -> Network Remote Control -> Enabled

_edit:_ nevermind, I missed that you had it working at one time.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Mine doesn't work either.


----------



## videogeek (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes got it to work

- Enabled the network remote
- Entered the Media key
- Restarted the Tivo

Now it is running, but the performance of this thing is MISERABLE. Getting the listing of channels has been spinning for a minute ++++ now. Not sure if it is the setup I have done or the app is just no good. Will keep trying... concept is very nice but... :down:


----------



## Velvetme (Oct 15, 2010)

Ok similar deal. TiVo premiere, ipad app, installed; no TiVo found on network. Rebooted iPad, no change. Network remotes enabled. TiVo got connected last to TiVo network at 315am pending restart, so I'm rebooting TiVo hoping that a firmware update was pushed, or latent, or pixie dust magic will get the two to into kissey face and make sweet love. 

Ok i exaggerate, but i am a little frustrated and excited. I'm on a wireless N that's pushed through power line adapter for better connectivity. Hope this works!


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

videogeek said:


> Getting the listing of channels has been spinning for a minute ++++ now.


Yeah, I have been having lousy luck with it too. Lots of spinning circles or then it times out and can no longer find my Premiere. At one point it even killed my iPad's wireless connection and said an internet connection was required.


----------



## johnner1999 (Oct 26, 2002)

I cant seem to connect to my tivos either. Both are plugged into my router via Ethernet. I have remote control turned on and have the mak number but iPad app doesn't see either TiVo so I can't key in the mak 

So far each new TiVo product seems to suck more than the last lol.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

windracer said:


> Yeah, I have been having lousy luck with it too. Lots of spinning circles or then it times out and can no longer find my Premiere. At one point it even killed my iPad's wireless connection and said an internet connection was required.


Same here.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

In case it matters, my Premiere is hard-wired over MoCA.


----------



## joelmoses (Dec 27, 2006)

Adding my two cents...

I, too, am having issues getting content on the iPad app. My Premiere is hardwired, iPad connected directly to the same AP/router hosting the wired port to which it is connected. If I restart the TiVo, I can connect with the iPad for a few minutes after reboot, then lose all communications, after which all I get are spinning circles on all screens. When it is in this state, if I try to use the HDUI with the peanut remote, I get a green spinner and nothing completes when I try to go to any menu item. Once I close the iPad app, it completes the HDUI menu navigation.

Does not sound like I am the only one.

Running 14.7-01-3-746. Looks to be a full release after the RCs.


----------



## SPrell (Jan 19, 2011)

I was also just getting "spinning circles" and very slow response (basically unusable) until I switched my iPad Wifi connection from the 2.4GHz band to the 5GHz band. I have a "dual band" wireless router in my Apple Time Capsule configured so that I can switch between the two as needed. On the 5GHz band, the app is now working flawlessly and pretty quick. I have no idea why it locks up in the 2.4GHz band, since everything else on my iPad that uses Wifi appears to work fine.

I am curious if anyone else that is experiencing this problem has the ability to try this. I'd like to know if it works for you as well.


----------



## Publius (Jul 28, 2003)

I can't get my iPad to hook up to it. I have TiVo Desktop working with it and the network remote function. I think it may be because my TiVo is connected via ethernet to my network rather than WiFi? Does that effect it?


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

SPrell said:


> I was also just getting "spinning circles" and very slow response (basically unusable) until I switched my iPad Wifi connection from the 2.4GHz band to the 5GHz band. I have a "dual band" wireless router in my Apple Time Capsule configured so that I can switch between the two as needed. On the 5GHz band, the app is now working flawlessly and pretty quick. I have no idea why it locks up in the 2.4GHz band, since everything else on my iPad that uses Wifi appears to work fine.
> 
> I am curious if anyone else that is experiencing this problem has the ability to try this. I'd like to know if it works for you as well.


Wow! Switching to 5GHZ made a HUGE difference. It's still a little slow but better than before. The problem is that my 5GHZ network doesn't cover the entire house.


----------



## Velvetme (Oct 15, 2010)

I was able to connect, love the app!! Then I lost connection an hour later when I tried to connect. I'll try rebooting again.. Hope this does not represent the average expience


----------



## mrfirley (Sep 19, 2006)

I noticed a big difference in performance when I disabled blue-tooth.


----------



## joelmoses (Dec 27, 2006)

Holy cow, mrfirley! You are absolutely right. I had Bluetooth enabled on the iPad because I use it with a car kit. As soon as I disabled Bluetooth in Settings and tried again, it works well... Pictures load in just fine and everything.

This tracks with why some folks have success with changing to the 5 GHz band... Bluetooth and wifi both ride on 2.4 GHz.


----------



## enright (Mar 22, 2010)

mrfirley said:


> I noticed a big difference in performance when I disabled blue-tooth.


B-I-N-G-O. Probably the last thing I would have thought of trying - but disabling bluetooth solved the performance / connection issues for me as well.

Thanks for posting the tip!

John


----------



## joelmoses (Dec 27, 2006)

TiVo better get that tip up on the knowledge base and out to TiVo support QUICKLY. Reading through the app reviews and forums, this is apparently an issue with a large portion of the user population.

Geeks with TiVos and iPads having Bluetooth devices, too? Shocker!


----------



## Barks24 (Dec 15, 2010)

I too disabled bluetooth and the app is working great!


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

Just installed the app and had no problems at all. I was fortunate to note that you have to enable Network Remote which I did yesterday. If it wasn't for this forum I might have had problems with it. Don't think I'll be using it much though because I don't see a lot of use in it yet.


----------



## SQUIDWARD360 (May 28, 2010)

The app has worked great for me although the loading of the guide is a little slow. I don't think I've ever turned the Bluetooth on the iPad before so I'm pretty surprised to see how many people have a use for it.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

I can't get mine to work. I have 2 Premieres both hard wired and an ipad on the same network router. I can connect fine but it doesn't find either of my premieres. I have network remote allowed on both of them and I have rebooted both. I even rebooted the ipad. It still doesn't find the Premieres. I can log in to my account and it shows my 2 premieres but I can't really do much since it thinks i'm not on the same network as my premieres.


----------



## xultar (Jun 15, 2005)

AppAdvice did warn that it was jacked up to say the least and to wait for the update. Which means that by the time TiVo produces the update there will be new boxes and the premier boxes won't be supported.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

xultar said:


> AppAdvice did warn that it was jacked up to say the least and to wait for the update. Which means that by the time TiVo produces the update there will be new boxes and the premier boxes won't be supported.


Do you walk around pissing in everyone's Cheerio's or do you just wait to come onto this board to do it?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

NYHeel said:


> I can't get mine to work. I have 2 Premieres both hard wired and an ipad on the same network router. I can connect fine but it doesn't find either of my premieres. I have network remote allowed on both of them and I have rebooted both. I even rebooted the ipad. It still doesn't find the Premieres. I can log in to my account and it shows my 2 premieres but I can't really do much since it thinks i'm not on the same network as my premieres.


A lot of people have found that disabling Bluetooth on the iPad has fixed their connection issues, but that does not sound like it is your problem. From what you are describing - it almost sounds like your TiVo's are on a different subnet than your iPad... That would be very odd - so I find that unlikely.

Maybe someone else has experienced a similar problem and will chime in. But I would also recommend that you contact TiVo support and see if they can help you out...

Good luck!


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

NYHeel said:


> I can't get mine to work. I have 2 Premieres both hard wired and an ipad on the same network router. I can connect fine but it doesn't find either of my premieres. I have network remote allowed on both of them and I have rebooted both. I even rebooted the ipad. It still doesn't find the Premieres. I can log in to my account and it shows my 2 premieres but I can't really do much since it thinks i'm not on the same network as my premieres.


Does your iPad have the latest software update? (4.2.1)


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

TiVoMargret said:


> Does your iPad have the latest software update? (4.2.1)


Yes my iPad is running the most recent software. Also Bluetooth is off. The app seems to work the way it does if I use it away from my home network.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

TiVoMargret said:


> Does your iPad have the latest software update? (4.2.1)


I am using a jailbroken 3.2 and seeing HUGE improvements today.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

NYHeel said:


> I can't get mine to work. I have 2 Premieres both hard wired and an ipad on the same network router. I can connect fine but it doesn't find either of my premieres. I have network remote allowed on both of them and I have rebooted both. I even rebooted the ipad. It still doesn't find the Premieres. I can log in to my account and it shows my 2 premieres but I can't really do much since it thinks i'm not on the same network as my premieres.


Still doesn't work. I've tried uninstalling the app from my iPad and then reinstalling. I shut down the iPad in between and still nothing. I have no issues with the app except that it thinks I'm not on the same network as my tivos. I'm only using 1 router and don't have a complicated setup except for a few wired switches. Everything is on the same subnet so I don't see what's wrong.

I've used the fios NFL red zone app which also requires one to be on their home network with their fios router and that one never gave me any problems.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

NYheel, I am going to ask a very stupid question! Is it possible you are attaching to a neighbors wifi signal?

I am just trying to hit all the options....


----------



## DeWitt (Jun 30, 2004)

I finally got my wireless n router set up and tried the app. Really like it, but saw something that may or may not be related to issues some are seeing.

I have two Premieres. One is on the release candidate 14.7 RC7 and the other is on the just released "real" 14.7.

The Premiere with the "real" 14.7 works fine. The iPad app does not see the second one on RC7.

I'll post an update when 14.7 release rolls out to the second box (Tried forcing a connection, but still no update...)

UPDATE: - Definitely not an RC7 issue. I rebooted the Tivo on RC7 and it showed up fine in the app (And still on RC7)


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

bradleys said:


> NYheel, I am going to ask a very stupid question! Is it possible you are attaching to a neighbors wifi signal?
> 
> I am just trying to hit all the options....


Not that stupid a question. I thought I might have been using my mifi device but I did confirm that I wasn't.

However, I decided to log onto my router just to double check that all devices were on the same subnet, which they were. Then I tried the app again and it just worked. Have no idea what logging into my router did but it fixed my problem. One minute it couldn't find my premieres and then 5 minutes later it did with no rebooting of any devices. All I did was log into my router. Weird but I'm happy I have it working now.


----------



## Audiovidman (Jan 21, 2011)

NYHeel said:


> Yes my iPad is running the most recent software. Also Bluetooth is off. The app seems to work the way it does if I use it away from my home network.


My app works after turning OFF the Bluetooth !!


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

NYHeel said:


> Not that stupid a question. I thought I might have been using my mifi device but I did confirm that I wasn't.
> 
> However, I decided to log onto my router just to double check that all devices were on the same subnet, which they were. Then I tried the app again and it just worked. Have no idea what logging into my router did but it fixed my problem. One minute it couldn't find my premieres and then 5 minutes later it did with no rebooting of any devices. All I did was log into my router. Weird but I'm happy I have it working now.


Glad it worked out for you!

My 6 year old DLP crapped out on me tonight - so I am bumming! Oh well, hopefully there will be some good superbowl sales on a new 55" Plasma or maybe even a an LED!!!


----------



## rb_9999 (Sep 17, 2002)

Mine wouldn't connect either. I rebooted my router and it immediately connected. Then I tried connecting the next day and it would not connect. Rebooted the router again, worked fine. So every time I want to use the app, I have to reboot my router. Must be a feature.


----------



## Audiovidman (Jan 21, 2011)

Barks24 said:


> I too disabled bluetooth and the app is working great!


Me to....


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

rb_9999 said:


> Mine wouldn't connect either. I rebooted my router and it immediately connected. Then I tried connecting the next day and it would not connect. Rebooted the router again, worked fine. So every time I want to use the app, I have to reboot my router. Must be a feature.


That sounds a lot like a DHCP lease is expiring and no one bothers to renew it. If you can configure things with static IPs or make the router give leases that don't expire for a couple of weeks that might help (or if it doesn't help then you know it really wasn't a DHCP problem .


----------



## smoknyreyz (Jan 5, 2005)

Just an FYI. I was having the same problems as everyone else. The app would boot up, search my network, and then say that it couldn't find my premiere. I rebooted my iPad and TiVo, I turned off Bluetooth, I forced a connection trying to get an update. I'm still on RC7. 

After none of this worked, as one last shot I put my 3G iPad in airplane mode, and then turned wifi only on. Much to my surprise the app immediately found my premiere, and the UI is very responsive, none of the lag issues everyone is reporting. 

Hope this helps some of you that still can't get it to connect.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I keep the 3G off unless I am leaving the house... I left in on when i first got it, but I seemed to be using up my minutes pretty quickly. I am not sure that the iPad manages which connection to use very well - as you may be seeing!


----------



## dmcjunkin (Feb 13, 2009)

I had a similar issue. Connected just fine the first attempt. The next day, I had to try multiple times to get the connection to work. I also have an airport extreme, wireless N. When the app works, it's great. But, having to attempt the connection 20 times before it finds the Tivo is a bit much.


----------



## kmackenz (Aug 22, 2003)

Audiovidman said:


> My app works after turning OFF the Bluetooth !!


Did it forme as well! Whoever figured that out is genious! Thank you


----------



## billsayido (Feb 6, 2011)

I installed TiVo yesterday, enjoyed using it last night. Then, this evening, used briefly then went to computer to instal ipad app. Went back to TiVo and it didn't work as before. Got message: "HDMI cable use not applicable. Unplug HDMI cable and use composite cables to TV." I could get dvr recordings but that message was in the middle of the screen the whole time. Could not access regular live tv but could access shows that were "recommended" and the recorded shows. The other parts of TiVo work such as Tivo Central, accessing You Tube, etc.

I just can't connect to live TV or play movies on Netflix, etc.

HELP - I need it back up for the Super Bowl!


----------



## michman (Jan 27, 2008)

I am having similar issues to everyone else, has there been any fixes?

My TiVo (hardwired to the router) will connect to my iPad only after a network connection is restated. So, if i restart the TiVo, restart the router, or even disconnect and reconnect the wire between the 2 then the app instantly finds the TiVo. However, after about 3 to 4 minutes the app looses the connection.

Here is the weird part. I have 2 TiVo Premieres and they both show in the top left section of the app for me to select which one to control. Again they only show for a couple minutes after the connections is renewed. Anyway, after the connection is lost the TiVo no longer shows in that window but I can still control it. As long as I don't close the app or switch to the other TiVo then I don't loose the ability to control that tivo. If i close the app or switch to my other tivo then I can never reconnect to the first unless I refresh the network connection.

One more weird issue. My TiVo is connected via a wireless N TiVo adapter is always connected and never has issues. However, the hard-wired TiVo is the one that exibits the issues described above. 

It's driving me crazy and any insight would be helpful.


----------



## michman (Jan 27, 2008)

Interesting development here. I switched my TiVos (swapped the wireless one for the wired one) and now they also swapped which one is discovered by the TiVo app. In other words, whichever one I have hooked up wirelessly works perfect, while hooking either one up directly to the router only stays connected for about 3 minutes then looses it's connection. WEIRD!

I am using a TiVo wireless N adapter for the one that works well. The one that is problematic is the one that is hard-wired.


----------



## jbuehl (Nov 23, 2004)

Every time I use the iPad app (which is about once a week or less often) it finds my Premiere immediately, but tells me that I have to restart the Tivo before I can access it. After restarting it always works just fine, but constantly having to restart the Tivo is annoying. Is anyone else seeing this?

iOS v4.2.1
Tivo App v1.0.4(1727)
Tivo software 14.7-01-3-746

Bluetooth is off.
Tivo is hardwired.


----------



## robby818 (Feb 28, 2008)

jbuehl said:


> Every time I use the iPad app (which is about once a week or less often) it finds my Premiere immediately, but tells me that I have to restart the Tivo before I can access it. After restarting it always works just fine, but constantly having to restart the Tivo is annoying. Is anyone else seeing this?
> 
> iOS v4.2.1
> Tivo App v1.0.4(1727)
> ...


I have four premieres and just saw this same issue for the first time last night. I has to reset all the Tivos. The only change I have made recently to my network to restart my router the other night (Apple Time Machine). All my devices have assigned IP's. This is the first time I have seen this reset request from the tivo app and it happened after my router was restarted so they may be related. Or maybe there was something pushed to the Tivo Premieres recently? Or perhaps it is a bug in the latest release of the app


----------



## jbuehl (Nov 23, 2004)

My Tivo and router both restarted last night due to a power interruption and, sure enough, when I start the Tivo app on the iPad today it is telling me I have to restart the Tivo. None of the software versions have changed, so I'm pretty sure it's a bug in the app.


----------

